# Speedport W700V (T-COm) 9000 offen nach Firmware Update auf 1.16



## StefanR (4. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

nachdem die T-Com, ohne meines Wissens, ein Firmwareupdate von 1.07 auf 1.16 gemacht hat, soll angeblich ne Sicherheitslücke geschlossen worden sein! Würde für mich, das heimliche Update auch legitimieren (auch wenns nicht die feine englische Art ist), nur leider hat sich eine weitere Lücke offenbart. Laut T-Com Forum, soll der Port 9000 bei ausgeschalteter Firewall geöffnet sein, nur dem ist leider NICHT so! Selbst bei eingeschalteter Firewall, ist der Port offen und man kann auf die HTML Konfiguration des Routers zugreifen.

KLasse Arbeit von der T-Com würde ich behaupten... Schön doof, wenn man sich nen Konzern aus Redmond/Washington zum Vorbild macht!


----------

